# Oklahoma Joes Smoker- looking to purchase an original smoker



## aussie (Dec 6, 2010)

I am looking to buy an original Oklahoma Joes smoker with the following features:

-wood fuel

-horizontal and vertical smoking chambers

-original wheels

-and racks

(as depicted below)

If you have a smoker for sale, or know of anywhere to purchase one, any information would be much appreciated. You can email Kim at [email protected]  or reply to this thread.


----------



## jdt (Dec 8, 2010)

This is a Horizon Smoker, Roger Davidson is the owner, Joe Davidson was the owner of Oklahoma Joes, Roger is his brother, the former Shop Manager of Oklahoma Joes...a few refinements otherwise they are identical, The model you want is a Ranger Style, 16 inch is $1500 or so 20" is $1800. I think the only 24" units were on trailers because of the weight associated but horizon now does square "rib boxes" so they are no longer available, I assume since you posted pics of a backyard pit that is what you want. Hope that helps


----------



## jdt (Dec 8, 2010)

if you feel like you need a 24 inch this company has some decent Joes clones in 1/4" several sizes actually.

http://www.lyfetyme.com/pits.html

a couple made it to Iowa, they were way overpriced but were well constructed.


----------



## coacher72 (Dec 8, 2010)

Another alternative is a yoder brand smoker. They sell a model that looks very similar. The guy who makes them used to work for Oklahoma Joe's. The website www.atbbq.com.


----------



## aussie (Dec 15, 2010)

G'Day JDT,

Thanks for providing me with that information.  It gives me a lot of food for thought.

Thanks again and regards,

Aussie


----------



## aussie (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello Coacher 72,

I appreciate you directing me to the web address for the alternative smoker.  I'll check it out.

Regards,

Aussie


----------

